# guns for coyotes



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i looking for a long distance rifle that i can use for coyotes, any suggestions.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you trying to minimize fur damage? If so, based on all my readings from people much more experienced than me, the .17 Rem is the caliber to which all others are compared. When loaded with the right bullet at the right speed, it's as good as can be found. Clean kills out to 300 yards with minimal damage, often with no exit. There is factory ammo available, but it's better suited to the hand loader. If your not a hand loader, the .204 seems to perform well, with more factory ammo available. If fur is not an issue, any caliber will do, but the .223 is extremly cheap with tons of ammo options.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

You could go with a 17 HMR if you want a good pistal for this purpose.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The .17 HRM is a poor coyote gun, and especially so at long ranges.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> The .17 HRM is a poor coyote gun, and especially so at long ranges.



What he said.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I have used a .223 and a .22mag. Both were very effective. The .223 has great range(watch your background) and the ammo is cheap. The .22mag was just as effective at shorter ranges. I suggest a caliber that is comfortable and affordable to shoot. Anything in the .22 class (except LR) should be very effective. Good Luck


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

DarbyMan,
About how far is the effective range on the .22 Magnum? I was thinking about buying one for chucks and wondered how it would be for Yotes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The .22 Mag and .17 HMR are pretty much equal in coyote killing power. Both are under-gunned, but if shots are kept within 50 yards and placed very well, it'll do the job. Not that they can't kill one at longer ranges, but they just don't have the power to be reliable for consistent clean kills. A .22 LR will kill a deer, but it's a poor choice for deer hunting.


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

I agree with Darbyman. You have alot of choices. The .223 will work fine, or my favorite, the Rem 700 ADL 22-250 with a bi-pod and 4-16x40 scope. Some of these will cost you some $$$. If your interested in a single shot, there are some reasonably priced single shots on the market. Not to mention some of these are VERY accurate. 

Definately need to watch your background.

Catslammer.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

is a good coyote gun. If you can pierce its ear running at 75 yrd the 22 mag is a good gun. Most people cant so the choice is yours. The big guy upstairs frowns on wounding animals. An old gunsmith I know swears by 12 ga buckshot.
I use a semi ,,either an AR 15 or a mini 14 are great for this purpose. Coyotes dont stand around much, I'm not saying it takes 20-30 qiuckly thrown rounds down range,,,, but the second quick shot is nice to dispatch the animal, if the first one does not do so imiediatly.
The red dot scopes make for a quick aquisition of the target and cost have come down quite a bit.
This is just my 2 cents I like to shoot for fun as well and the 223 rounds are cheaper than buying 22-250's look around, try any shotgun you have with buckshot,, just be paitent and roll that little doggie!!!!
John


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

To answer your question Pond. I would agree with with Magis that 50 yards is a sure kill. But I would also say that if you are a good shot and conditions are right a kill at 100 yards is very possible. Shot placement is whats important. Also Marlin Firearms makes a very reliable and affordable .22mag bolt action rifle. Mine was less than 200 bucks. Personally I like the .22mag. It is very easy to shoot and gets the job done. I hunt yotes on family land in Perry County. There is dense forest and rolling terrain most of my shots at yotes are less than 100 yards. Hope that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

DMan

Thanks for the info. I live in an area of Noble County that is mostly farmland but populated enough that the shots would all be within 100 yds. I don't really want to hunt with a long range rifle. I have considered using my 12 ga. with some Dead Coyote Heavy Shot or even my muzzleloader. I am not in the hyde business, just want to control a growing population.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

the dead coyote will do fine!!!!!!!
I hunt Washington County and use buckshot sometimes. It gets the job done and you dont have to spend a bunch of money!


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I also recommend a .223 model, great range and very accurate. Semi-automatics can be pricey if you get into Bushmasters, Colts, etc....but bolt action models (savage, ruger) can be had for a reasonable price.


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

thank you all for the info.


----------



## FIXIT (Mar 4, 2006)

I Use A Rem 22-50 Md 700 Bull Barrel Bi Pod & Scope Work Great On Ground Hogs To I Rearly Miss And It Puts Them Down Right Now Love That Gun.


----------



## njoyfishin (Jan 10, 2006)

Try a Ruger 22-250. Reasonably priced and I've take hundreds of groundhogs at 450 yards. Will do deer in North Carolina with same rifle so it would be great for coyotes.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

for varmints and coyotes you cant go wrong with any .22 caliber centerfire, even up to .243. personally, i use a remington 700 lv sf in .17 remington and a t/c encore .22-250. i also have a marlin 917vsf in .17 hmr. it does great on groundhogs, my farthest with it has been 175 yards.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

12ga with 00 buck


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Catslammer said:


> I agree with Darbyman. You have alot of choices. The .223 will work fine, or my favorite, the Rem 700 ADL 22-250 with a bi-pod and 4-16x40 scope. Some of these will cost you some $$$. If your interested in a single shot, there are some reasonably priced single shots on the market. Not to mention some of these are VERY accurate.
> 
> Definately need to watch your background.
> 
> Catslammer.


Catslammer is right on! I grew up in the West (utah and Idaho) and we used the 22-250 for 'yotes and g-hogs (chucks) but for price 223, but over-all, 22-250!


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

Forget the .22 mag for coyotes. I recommend the .223 as the
smallest reliable cartridge, unless you're well above average with
shot placement. I use a 25-06 out to 400yds with excellent success.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Lot of good advice. I am a fur harvester so minimal fur damage is what I am interested in. Might as well utilize the animal. I call at night so centerfires are a no-no. You can't always identify your background in the dark. Most of my shots are within 50 yds. so I usually load my Beneli Nova with 3 1/2" 2's or oo buck. I have killed 2 yotes with my 22 mag loaded with Federal Premium Hollowpoints but headshots are a must. I might try some of the dead coyote heavyshot this fall, it sounds deadly.


----------

